# LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?



## MF13 (6. März 2018)

*LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?*

Ich hatte ja schon einmal hier um Rat gesucht bezüglich der Internetversorgung in unserem neuen Haus, da wurde mir bezüglich WLAN zu einem Mesh-Netzwerk mit per Kabel an den Router angebundenen Nodes geraten. Jetzt gehen bald die Bauarbeiten los, daher ist es höchste Zeit für mich, die nötige Verkabelung zu planen 

Da ja sowieso LAN-Kabel zu den geplanten vier Nodes/WLAN-APs verlegt werden müssen, dachte ich mir, dass doch gleich auch eine "komplette" LAN-Verkabelung durchführen. Wenn dort, wo benötigt, Netzwerksteckdosen (mit je zwei RJ54-Buchsen) gemacht werden, dann komme ich auf 12 Steckdosen, und zwar:

Vier Steckdosen für WLAN-APs (kann dann am zweiten Steckplatz ein VoIP-Telefon hängen? Ich denke ja)
Drei Steckdosen für TVs
Eine Steckdose bei einem TV zusätzlich für meine Spielkonsolen
Drei Steckdosen für PCs
Eine im Gästezimmer

Ist es sinnvoll, dies zu machen, oder ist es besser, in jedem Raum, auch in denen, in denen es keine LAN-fähigen Geräte geben wird, eine oder mehrere Netzwerksteckdosen zu installieren (was natürlich mehr Cat7-Kabel und gegebenenfalls einen "größeren" Switch erfordern würde), oder kann/soll auf einzelne Steckdosen verzichtet werden, da es eh auch ein WLAN gibt?

Da ja der Router selbst gemeinsam mit dem Switch in einem Serverschrank im Keller verschwinden würde, braucht dieser kein WLAN. Gibt es da empfehlenswerte Router, bei denen man nicht einen dann nicht benötigten WLAN-AP mitzahlt?

Bisher habe ich folgendes zusammengestellt: 
NETGEAR GS316-100PES Unmanaged Gigabit Switch schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor - 16-Port-Switch 19" von Netgear
BIGtec Patchpanel 24-Port Cat6 RJ45 48,3 cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik - 24-Port-Patchpanel 19"
9 HE 19 Zoll - 19" Wandschrank - Serverschrank: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor - 19" Netzwerkschrank

Dazu suche ich jetzt, wie gesagt, einen Router (es sei denn, der vom Provider zur Verfügung gestellte Router würde ausreichen, aber das bezweifle ich ), und bei den WLAN-APs bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. Mir wurde im anderen Thread Ubiquiti empfohlen, was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## derGronf (6. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in groÃŸem Haus...?*

Hallo MF13,

ich halte es für sinnvoll, in jedem Raum mindestens 2 Lan-Aschlüsse zu planen. Wer weiß, wie die Rüume in 10 Jahren benutzt werden sollen. Auch sollte man sich für schon geplante Räume, Wohnzimmer, Gästezimmer usw. noch Orte überlegen, die nach Umräumarbeiten für Fernseher und sowas genutzt werden können. Kabel hinbringen. Wer weiß, wie umgestellt wird? Du musst nicht alle Anschlüsse auch auflegen. Einfach patchen und erst rangieren, wenn du die Anschlüsse brauchst. Nen Patch-Feld ist die geringste Ausgabe.

Der Router ist ja auch ne Glaubensfrage. Es gibt 19" Router, Netgear, Cisco usw. Die sähen nett aus, sind aber recht teuer. Ich würd ne fritz.box nehmen. Ist aber meine Vorliebe. Und da du das switchen solltest, sind die Anschlüsse am Router nicht so wichtig.

Mash und so, keine Ahnung, was da zu gebrauchen ist. Viel wichtiger ist nen brauchbarer Switch. Netgear ist hier nicht schlecht, vor allem in nem Angebot.

derGronf
mit einem Flügel wär man gar nicht erst abgestürzt


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in groÃŸem Haus...?*

Da kommt es jetzt auch darauf an, wie groß dein Häusel ist

LAN ist definitiv schneller als WLAN,

man sollte aber auch die Signalstärke im Auge behalten


----------



## MF13 (6. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in groÃŸem Haus...?*

Das Haus hat vier Etagen, die zu versorgen sind, wobei Souterrainund Dachgeschoss inkludiert sind, da diese ausgebaut sind. Die beiden Beletagen sind je ca. 150m² groß, Dachgeschoss und Souterrain entsprechend etwas kleiner.

Der Vorteil der kompletten LAN-Verkabelung wäre ja auch, dass man ohne Probleme WLAN-APs umstellen bzw. ergänzen könnte, wenn es irgendwo mit der Reichweite knapp werden würde.


----------



## Apokh (6. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in groÃŸem Haus...?*

Ich würde alles ausbauen, man weiß nie wie man vielleich mal nach ein paar Jahren Räume nutzt. Kabel ist auf jedenfall besser als WLan. Vom Switch aus dürfen es maximal 100 Meter Kabelleitung pro Anschluß sein.
Wenn Du doch noch etwas mit Meshes machen möchtest, dann einen Switch mit "Power over Ethernet = PoE" besorgen. Denn einige kann man damit versorgen und braucht dann keinen extra Stromanschluß.


----------



## airXgamer (6. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in groÃŸem Haus...?*

Also wir haben mitlerweile im ganzen Haus an jedem PC LAN, da sich WLAN nicht bewährt hat, ist einfach langsam. Als Router läuft hier eine Fritzbox 7590, die ich auch jederzeit wieder anschaffen würde. Die PCs sind über einen TP-Link SG1016DE angebunden, ein manageable 16-fach Switch. Denke an eventuelle POE Unterstützung des Switches, diese fehlt uns mittlerweile bei unserem, hier hängt jetzt an zwei Telefonen je ein POE Injector. Als Accesspoints kommen hier eine Fritzbox 7330 und ein prähistorischer Speedport W721V zum Einsatz. In Zukunft soll eine modernere weitere Fritzbox die beiden Accesspoints ersetzen und das WLAN zum Mesh werden. Damit warten wir momentan noch darauf, dass AVM es schafft ein DECT-Mesh zu bauen, da unsere DECT Telefone momentan an der 7590 hängen und in einigen Teilen des Hauses einfach keinen Empfang mehr haben.


----------



## Pu244 (6. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?*

Ein gutes Mesh ist das A und O für ein gutes WLAN, sofern man mehr als einen Accesspoint benötigt, Ubiquiti  ist da sehr gut, hat jedoch seinen Preis.

Du kannst an einen LAN Port auch einfach einen Switch anschließen und somit aus einem Anschluß beliebig viele machen. Von daher würde ich mir nicht soviele Sorgen machen, da man es später beheben kann. Es ist halt eben mit etwas Platz und Strombedarf verbunden und man ist eben auf lediglich einmal 10 oder 100GBit beschränkt (je nachdem wie sich die Netzwerktechnik weiterentwickelt).

Du solltest auch wissen, dass in der Zukunft vermutlich 60GHz WLAN eine Rolle spielen wird. Das ist zwar praktisch auf einen RAM beschränkt, dafür extrem schnell. Von daher wäre es wohl nicht schlecht in jedem oft genutzten Raum LAN zu verlegen.


----------



## MF13 (6. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?*

Siwtches mit PoE sind halt deutlich teurer als Switches ohne. Oder ist generell ein Managed Switch zu bevorzugen?

WLAN würden wir auf jeden Fall für Laptops, Handys und Kindles benötigen.


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?*

Wo soll denn der Switch stehen? So viele passiv gekühlte PoE-Switches in einem bezahlbaren Bereich gibt es nicht.
Beim grob drüberschaun hab ich nur einen empfehlenswerten gefunden: 
HP OfficeConnect 1420 24G Rackmount Gigabit Switch, 24x RJ-45, PoE+ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Wirkungsgrad von PoE ist stellenweise absolut grausig. Aber halt sehr praktisch beim verkabeln.
PoE-Injektoren sind aber auch nicht so tragisch. Und es gibt ja auch unterschiedliche PoE-Standards wo man sich dann ärgert wenn der Switch falsch gekauft wurde.


----------



## Matusalem (7. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?*

LAN vs. WLAN:

Hauptvorteil von LAN gegenüber WLAN ist die bessere Zuverlässigkeit und Vorhersagbarkeit der Leistung.

Beispiel:
Du hast eine 1Gbit/s LAN Verbindung. Dann hast Du bi-directional (Full-Duplex), eine netto Datenrate von ca. 900-920Mbit/s. Die Latenz liegt Zuverlässig unter einer Millisekunde, außer Du erzeugst extrem viel Datenverkehr.
Du hast eine 1,3Gbit/s WLAN Verbindung. Dann hast Du unidirectional (Half-Duplex), eine netto Datenrate von, ja was eigentlich. Man weiß es im Vorneherein nicht so genau, den die netto Datenrate hängt von einer Menge Faktoren ab und beträgt in der Regel zwischen 10Mbit/s bis vielleicht 400Mbit/s für das genannte Beispiel. Auch die Latenz schwankt fröhlich durch die höhere Störempfindlichkeit und die Zugriffskontrolle.

Fazit: WLAN ist Prima für Mobilität. LAN ist Prima für eine hohe und zuverlässige Leistung.

Router:

Wenn Du wirklich nur einen Router brauchst, ohne WLAN, ohne Fernzugriff, ohne NAS, Media-Server Funktionalität, ohne integrierten VPN Server, ... , dann kannst Du meiner Meinung nach tatsächlich den Router vom Provider nehmen. 

Den nötigen Durchsatz für das Routing von und zum Internetzugang sollte das Gerät leisten. Dazu eine Firewallfunktionalität, wahrscheinlich noch die DHCP Server und DNS Proxy Funktion und mehr muss das Gerät auch nicht können.

Wenn Du mehr vom Router erwartest als die einfachen Grundfunktionen, dann wird es interessant sich umzusehen, was es sonst noch so gibt.


----------



## ZITQ (7. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?*

Wie schon gesagt wurde... ...ich würde in alle, in deinen Augen wichtigen Räume, Verlegekabel ziehen und Dosen aufpatchen. Dann musst du dir in 10 Jahren auch keine Gedanken machen, da du im Zweifelsfall einfach einen kleinen 5-Port-Switch o.ä. an eine Dose hängen kannst, falls du in einem Raum mal mehr Anschlüsse  brauchst.


----------



## justme (7. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?*

Und ich würde noch einen Layer-3-Switch verbauen, falls du später auch mal mit Gast-Netzwerken etc. arbeiten willst, damit du routen kannst.
Und auf jeden Fall in jeden Raum min. ne Doppeldose rein, hinterher gibt das nur Sauerei


----------



## ZITQ (7. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?*



wuurian schrieb:


> Und ich würde noch einen Layer-3-Switch verbauen, falls du später auch mal mit Gast-Netzwerken etc. arbeiten willst, damit du routen kannst.
> Und auf jeden Fall in jeden Raum min. ne Doppeldose rein, hinterher gibt das nur Sauerei



Sprich, VLANs?


----------



## justme (8. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in großem Haus...?*

Jap, genau.


----------



## P2063 (8. März 2018)

*AW: LAN-Verkabelung und WLAN(-Mesh) in groÃŸem Haus...?*

Habe grade erst die Verkabelung bei uns hinter mir, allerdings nur auf 2 Stockwerken. Mein Tipp wäre: Verbau so viele LAN Dosen wie möglich! Man weiß nie wie viel man in Zukunft brauchen wird. Auch für Heizung/Lüftungsanlage und Stromzähler schon entsprechend Dosen mit einplanen, das wird alles immer vernetzter. Bei uns gingen direkt mal 3 Ports am Switch für die Photovoltaik drauf die ich so nicht auf dem Schirm hatte und ein weiterer für die Heizungs/Warmwassersteuerung.

Das gute ist: Ein 24Port Switch reicht für gewöhnlich, da man vermutlich nicht an jeder Dose auch etwas anschließen wird. Aber die Flexibilität muss eben gegeben sein mal etwas um zu patchen wenn man die Zimmer umräumt. Fest rechnen kann man eigentlich nur mit den APs die fix an der Decke hängen und mindestens ein Port je Rechner, Konsole, Drucker und TV. Idealerweise doppeldosen verwenden und in die gegenüberliegende Zimmerecke auch noch eine auch wenn die erst mal ungenutzt bleibt, dann ist man halbwegs auf der zukünftig sicheren Seite.

Ansonsten kommt es bei der Hausverkabelung generell auf die eigenen Präferenzen an, wir haben z.B. keine TV Verkabelung da unser ISP auch IPTV anbietet. Trotzdem haben wir ein paar ungenutzte cat7 Kabel auf den Dachboden, falls wir doch irgendwann mal SAT TV wollen - kann man ja heutzutage auch bequem über IP laufen lassen.

Beim Switch hab ich mich für den hier entschieden: Netgear JGS524PE-100EUS 24-Port ProSAFE Smart Managed: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Bietet PoE für AP und Überwachungskameras, Link Aggregation und Vlan hab ich noch nicht genutzt. Bietet nicht ganz so viel Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten wie ein höherpreisiges gerät, aber für den Privatgebrauch absolut ausreichend und die Betriebsgeräusche halten sich auch in Grenzen, wenn kein hoher PoE Verbrauch anliegt ist er eigentlich nicht zu hören. Hatte überlegt ein Pro- statt Plus-Modell zu nehmen, aber die sind für das wenig mehr an Funktionen die man eh nicht nutzt dann auch direkt doppelt so teuer und haben einen wesentlich höheren Stromverbrauch.


----------

